# Spring Sprung yet?



## Alix (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, I'm so bloody sick of winter! This is the longest, hardest, sickest winter I have ever experienced in my life and I want SPRING! I hear from the weather office that we are supposed to have some warm weather this coming few days. Lord I hope they are right. Seems like everytime they predict nice weather we end up with some warm days and then a snow storm. 

Today its warm, and SUNNY (YIPPEE!) and I am actually contemplating wearing capris. I know, I know, crazy, but its true! There is still snow on the north sides of the streets but I think I see some green bits poking out of the ground on the south side of things. 

Spring sprung for you yet? What signs have you seen?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2007)

NO!

Right now it's cold and thr precipitation is switching back and forth between rain and sleet. Sunday night/Monday we are due for another major storm. Don't know what for the precip will take.

Global warming?  I think not!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 12, 2007)

If Al Gore wanted to be taken seriously, he would pay our energy bills from the money he earned selling his book about global warming.   

  It was warm enough to rain yesterday but it turned over to snow during the night!  We are still looking at snow predictions.  They predicted sunny and warmer today, but it is not.  I usually do not plant until mid May but this year that may have to wait until June.  

 At least I don't have to come up with any global warming soup recipes!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> If Al Gore wanted to be taken seriously, he would pay our energy bills from the money he earned selling his book about global warming.


 
The Gore Effect's correlation is somehow still batting a thousand! Every major announcement about global warming leads to bitter cold winter weather the next day!

I believe the science (although there's nothing we can do about it because China will do anything to make money), but maybe if they keep making announcements and driving down the temps, we can keep polar bears around for a few more years!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 12, 2007)

Not here yet either, our robins are freezing - windy cold wind, bummer, can't wait for spring to come and stay !


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2007)

Not a chance.

It is bloody cold with a fierce wind.  Wind chill is below freezing.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2007)

Snow in Virginia predicted for the weekend.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2007)

_sunny here and would be fairly warm if the wind would let up..It's sunny but chilly. Light coat or sweater helps._

_kadesma_


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok--don't hate me---I had to go to the doctor's office today to freeze my bodunkus off because the staff in the back who run off their toes the entire time as Dr. Lugo is considered one of the best doctors here were perspiring---us sedentary,sit on our boondocks patients were freezing on the other hand.  Outside it was in the high 70's.  The weather was gorgeous for Houston--sunny and low humidity-will last exactly one week and we'll be back to the saunas.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 12, 2007)

Not sure.  It tried a couple of weeks ago, then we were hit with a deep freeze blast.  Our shag bark hickory tree looks pathetic.  It had leafed out quite a bit but, after freezing temps, it has brown wilted leaves.  Not sure how it will fare.

Buck and I spent several wonderful evenings out on our front porch during the earlier warm-up.  Now we're contemplating firing up the wood stove again to heat the house and chase away the Global Warming that has crept inside.  Go figure.


----------



## Constance (Apr 12, 2007)

Our spring sprung, and the spring broke.  I shouldn't complain, with all the damage the farmers have, but even the hard maple outside my kitchen window is going to have to re-bud.


----------



## Toots (Apr 12, 2007)

Its very cold here too - and supposed to stay well below normal until early next week.  I have a turtleneck on, a wool sweater and thick socks.  This really sucks, we had a 2 day blip of really nice warm weather 10 days ago, just enough to make you think "ah spring is here" and tonight there is a wind chill, a freeze warning and I'm thinking about making a pot of stew.

Will winter ever end?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 12, 2007)

We went through a couple weeks of 70's to almost 90-degree weather.  That apparently was all just a joke!!!!!!!!!!!  It's been really cold here, windy the last several days, and EVERYTHING is yellow from the pollen.  It looks like high tide outside due to the Oak tassels.  It's been a terrible year for allergies.  

But, all in all, it's been fairly mild here.  I'm ready for the warmer days though I will be wanting these days once everything turns hot and humid!!!!!!!

There was a VERY fat Robin sitting on my fence - I mean HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dina (Apr 12, 2007)

Spring was is full-fledge here in south Texas but then we got a gloomy Easter weekend with a cold front and rain.  Amanda, Christopher and I are down with the flu.  Yuck!  Chris has missed 3 days from daycare and I'm on my second absence from work.  Spring has sprung here but it's no fun when you're feeling so sick.  I hope it gets warmer for you all up there Alix.


----------



## csalt (Apr 13, 2007)

Well over here, Spring has sprung and it's gorgeous most days ( except today!) 
I went to the Garden Centre to get some organic patio cleaner as I need to have a go at getting the winter's coat of muck off it.
When it's done you can all come over for a coffee. You can sit on the new bit of patio that doesn't need cleaning.


----------



## lulu (Apr 13, 2007)

I hear that in the South of England the winter giving way to the heat has left livestock owners in difficulty...the land went from poached to parched and is giving up little grass......this is normally the time of year when if you own horses you are fencing off tiny patches of land to prevent the illness associated with sugar rich lush grass.....its kind of worrying.

Here in Milan I have gone from wearing layers and layers of clothes a few weeks ago to typing now in a light skirt and vest top.  Last night we needed the fan and no duvet....its up and down, but mainly getting warm, and getting warm quickly.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2007)

Well mother nature decided to bask us in the warmth and glow of spring several weeks ago only to rip the rug right out from under us and hit us with 30-40 degree temps again......errr!  Yesterday it snowed but nothing that stuck.  Today its suppose to be high of 50 but rain later.....like we need anymore rain.

Like you Alix I am just so sick and tierd of this cold - nasty weather.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw a documentary a few weeks ago about the fact that CO2 causing Global warming was all a big hoax. The basic premise was that there IS a correlation between the earth getting warmer and CO2, but the warming happens first, and THEN there is a higher concentration of CO2. They indicated that solar flares seem to be more to blame for the warming. 

Well with that in mind, frankly I wouldn't mind a solar flare about now! It sounds like many of us in NAmerica are in the same boat. Weird weird cold and long winter. Farmers Almanac hasn't missed yet. It says it is supposed to be a late, wet spring and then a hot dry summer. Come ON SUMMER!


----------



## lulu (Apr 13, 2007)

Whatever it is, weather is changing.  I don't like it.  I have been packing our winter clothes away since we moved.  I added all my cardigans too.  Normally I would expect to keep some light cardis out too wear in the evenings till Mayish. Too warm now, and we had NO snow this winter...yet its meant to be bitter in Milan, and, lets face it, its right by the Alps!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been asked by numerous people if the world is coming to an end because of this cold weather.  For anyone still curious, the answer is no.  And for anyone who is hopeful, the answer is yes, you do have to pay your energy bill.


----------



## lulu (Apr 13, 2007)

well, this evening its gone from warm to seriously muggy.  Our cat sitter just came to collect her keys, she is from Arizona and when I said she must be laughing at us sweltering in this heat she shook her head and said that it was too hot too early and she already has a bottle of water for spritzing.  

We are so hot we have been playing with our bowls of salad for a bout an hour.  It was ok during the day, how come its hot NOW!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2007)

Errrr.... just heard its suppose to snow tomorrow and be in the 30's


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 13, 2007)

***** No!!!!!!......lol*


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 13, 2007)

Oops, Can I Do.... H..l?


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah we had spring for about 2 days. Temps in the 70's. And then 24 hrs later... we got hit with another winter storm. Some areas east of me got 2 feet of snow.
I was lucky and got maybe 1 foot. It's all melted now. Still chilly.
It's sunny today so it's almost "springy"
 even thought there's snow in the forecast for the weekend. 

I HATE CLEVELAND WEATHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cara (Apr 14, 2007)

we never had a real winter this year.. just about a handful days with freezing and now it's almost summer  
sunny, no clouds and  about 25°C/80°F
that's the way I like it


----------



## licia (Apr 14, 2007)

Our weather has been a roller coaster all winter and continues to do so - one day this week it was 90 - the low tonight (after thunderstorms) in the 30's. We just never know from one day to the next. I put away my sweaters only to have to drag some of them out again. Bad weather isn't happening just in the north - it is here also.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Some unpredictable ups and downs also in Rome.  The winter on the whole was quite balmy, then we got hit by a nasty big triple cold front a few weeks ago which sent us right back to winter, and it lingered for a while.
Now it is suddenly getting almost summer like, at this point you would see people who are dressed for skiing and people who are dressed for the beach all at the same time out on the streets, you are just not sure how you would prepare yourself for!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2007)

Licia, tell me more about your winter. Lulu said no snow in the ALPS. Is that the whole Alps?? How can the Alps not have snow ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, down in Rome it almost never snows, just a few flakes fluttering down for a few seconds at the very most.  I don't think Cris's children ever saw any snow, and we have been talking about taking them to Gran Sasso in Abruzzo (within 2 hours drive from here) some time so they can play in the snow, but we haven't got around to do that yet.

Our friend with whom we stayed with in Stelvio told us, as Lulu said, very little snow in the Alps, but there are always a little snow all year around still in the higher area, we even saw a bunch of skiiers even during the month of August!!  (of course, they are equipped with the artificial snow blowers too, which must have come handy this winter).  The Glaciers still looked awesome to us, but I heard that they are shrinking little by little.  
I surely hope this beautiful area won't suffer too much more of the global warming!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the weather update!  Pretty scary stuff.  I have read that several glaciers world wide are disappearing.


----------



## shpj4 (Apr 15, 2007)

Spring has definitely come to Southern California in the San Fernando Valley.  After the 50-60 miles of winds that we had it is pretty nice outside today.

It is in the high 60's to low 70's.


----------



## lulu (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, to clarify, the Alps do have some snow, not sure what the skiing has been like, but the tops will always have snow!  Not a lot, but bear in mind through summer they should still be snow topped, and in winter the foot hills etc expect serious snow.  I panicked when I arrived and saw all the snow chains for sale in supermarkets, and we got things stuck to our doors explaining the cities colour codes for snow weather and snow depth.  As it turned out, neither were necessary at all.  Milan is in the Po Valley beneath the Alps, we saw not ONE flake of snow.  Milan is well known for women wrapped in fur coats and COLD winters with snow.  The Alps tower above the Lakes and to the North of the city....and even now my impression is the snow is not how it was last summer when I first saw them.  

I hate to add this, but I go sunburn this weekend in Venice (also north Italy but north east, we are north central.)  I have a mark wear my bag strap went across my front andmy arms and neck line are very pink. I have only had sunburn about 3 times in my life, (incuding before I returned to live in Europe but lived in hotter climes!) so I am amazed!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 16, 2007)

Spring?????????  Girl, I need an ark today!  We got 7 1/2 inches of rain in a 24 hour period yesterday.  My home is in the middle of a lake today.  All my bulb plants are completely submerged.  There are cars stuck in the middle of my street because some idiots believe their cars have wings.  2 1/2 feet of water will stop any car.  I've got a plated dinner for 90 people tonight, and I'm stuck here waiting for either a goose big enough to carry me, or a flying carpet.

I see no hope of spring here in northern NJ.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh Vera, I can't believe what is going on up north!    The horrendous flooding plus the snow...good grief.  We had quite a bit of rain this weekend and the winds were heavy but we can't even begin to complain after seeing the weather news. 



> I've got a plated dinner for 90 people tonight, and I'm stuck here waiting for either a goose big enough to carry me, or a flying carpet.


 
Oh my word!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 16, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Oh Vera, I can't believe what is going on up north!    The horrendous flooding plus the snow...good grief.  We had quite a bit of rain this weekend and the winds were heavy but we can't even begin to complain after seeing the weather news.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word!



Hi HB!  I tried to drive to work, and got about 2 miles before I turned around and came back.  That took 40 minutes.  The dinner, luckily, has been cancelled.  Produce cannot get in, the flowers cannot get in, and the waitstaff cannot get in.  Sheesh!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 16, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Hi HB! I tried to drive to work, and got about 2 miles before I turned around and came back. That took 40 minutes. The dinner, luckily, has been cancelled. Produce cannot get in, the flowers cannot get in, and the waitstaff cannot get in. Sheesh!


 
So stay home! Drink some bourbon! Take a nap. Drink some bourbon.
Enjoy a bubblebath Drink some bourbon. Cook dinner. Drink some bourbon.
Listen to the wind blow. Drink some bourbon. Have a nice day!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 17, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> So stay home! Drink some bourbon! Take a nap. Drink some bourbon.
> Enjoy a bubblebath Drink some bourbon. Cook dinner. Drink some bourbon.
> Listen to the wind blow. Drink some bourbon. Have a nice day!



Darling, that is precisely what I did!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, spring is nowhere to be seen.  It has been snowing off and on since Tuesday.  It also supposed to snow through the weekend.  Luckily, we have not accumulated any due to the ground is warm.  Today, the low was 22 F. and the high was 45 F.  The good news is that Sacramento is going to hit 80 F. sometime next week, so we should get warmer temps. up here in the Sierra's, too!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 20, 2007)

Cold and snowing here again. Just south of us they got 10 inches and are predicting more! It caused major problems as it downed powerlines all over. Folks have been without power now for more than 24 hours. They're working as fast as they can to fix it but Mother Nature is sending more white stuff!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 20, 2007)

Spring (?)  Here today......gone tomorrow.  Lay out your clothes for the day as follows:  Hooded Snowsuit, Heavy parka, winter coat, lined jacket & scarf, vest, Shoes: Snow boots, Rain boots, Leather boots, Loafers, Sneakers, Sandals; socks where applicable.  Choose what you need when you leave home, pack the rest, and take it with you!


----------



## amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, spring has finally sprung here!  Today it is 67 degrees F, though we still have nights just above freezing, so no vegetable garden just yet.  I was able to work in the garden to get up some early weeds.


----------



## amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Cold and snowing here again. Just south of us they got 10 inches and are predicting more! It caused major problems as it downed powerlines all over. Folks have been without power now for more than 24 hours. They're working as fast as they can to fix it but Mother Nature is sending more white stuff!



Oh my Alix, I certainly sympathize with your weather.  We had the same storm last week but it was all rain, and alot of people lost power.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 20, 2007)

We have finally had a week in which it did not go below freezing at night.  We had a beautiful March, but in April it got down to 19 for a few nights and killed everything.  All of the trees, grapes, pears, lillies, flowers were gone.  Alot of it still has not come back and we are not sure if it will.


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes !!!!!!! It has FINALLY sprung !!!!!!!!!!!! 
The whole weekend is going to be 70ish degrees.
All next week in the 60s !!!!


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 20, 2007)

IT'S SPRING IT'S SPRING IT'S SPRING! I'm soooo excited. I live in northern NJ, where it is currently 70 degrees and sunny. There's also a light breeze to cool things down. I just went for a walk and it's gorgeous out!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 20, 2007)

Well its in the low 70's today so hopefully this time it'll stay.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, it's almost 80! 
Buy gin, tonic and limes!
Fire up the grill!
Get out the deck furniture.
Wear shorts!

Do it all today, just in case.


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2007)

spring. yep. i'm a pennsylvanian. wanna see a pennsylvania season..... snow, then rain, followed by balmy flordia-like breezes, then ice-storms, chased by sleet. ice that'll knock you to next month if you slip, sun so bright you need sunglasses.....
ahhhhh, tumoultous weather. sweetness at it's glory. if my weather continues, trichotillomania is probably developing....... can i borrow tweezers?
as a note- you oughta see students from other states when they arrive to pennsylvania weather.....


----------

